
JavaScript Fatigue – a Sonnet - thosakwe
https://thosakwe.com/javascript-fatigue-a-sonnet/
======
seedle12
Bravo, I know it's beating a dead horse but Web App Frameworks and Web
Programming in general :S

~~~
thosakwe
Haha, thanks.

